# Hilton Hawaii Village - Lagoon or Kalia Tower



## myip (May 2, 2007)

We will be reserving a 1 bedroom 4800 points.  does it matter which tower to book - lagoon or Kalia?


----------



## j4sharks (May 2, 2007)

Kalia is newest tower, but it is furthest back from ocean so has arguably worst ocean views.  Rooms in Kalia are supposedly a bit smaller too.


----------



## jlee2070 (May 2, 2007)

There is a lot of construction going on in and around the property.  I believe the Lagoon Tower is a little closer to the construction thus maybe a little bit noisier during the day.


----------



## myip (May 2, 2007)

We will be going in Feb, 2008.  We are thinking of booking a 1 bedroom plus in the Lagoon tower but worry about the  pool facilities.  Is the pool under construction in Lagoon Tower?  If we book 1 bedroom plus in Kalia Tower, Can you see the ocean?    What do you get noview at the Kalia Tower?  Does Kalia Tower has plasma TV?


----------



## nonutrix (May 2, 2007)

myip said:


> We will be going in Feb, 2008.  We are thinking of booking a 1 bedroom plus in the Lagoon tower but worry about the  pool facilities.  Is the pool under construction in Lagoon Tower?  If we book 1 bedroom plus in Kalia Tower, Can you see the ocean?    What do you get noview at the Kalia Tower?  Does Kalia Tower has plasma TV?



In Feb. 2008 construction will still be ongoing.  The Lagoon Tower 'all views' and the Kalia Tower 'ocean view' will get the "advantage" of the construction views and noise.  In my opinion, you would do best to go for a Kalia Tower 'no view' unit.  The view will be of the Fort DeRussy Park, possibly Diamond Head with a little bit of ocean view.

For a construction schedule/updates see:

http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/rejuvenation/construction-updates.html

Plasma TV - no.

I hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## jlee2070 (May 2, 2007)

The Lagoon Tower Pool is out of commission (I believe)...  The Super Pool is Open as is the Kalia Tower Pool.


----------



## nonutrix (May 2, 2007)

jlee2070 said:


> The Lagoon Tower Pool is out of commission (I believe)...  The Super Pool is Open as is the Kalia Tower Pool.



Yes, you are correct, the Lagoon Tower pool is now part of the construction site.

nonutrix


----------



## i39249 (May 5, 2007)

We were there in March.  There was construction going on, but it didn't bother us.  We got the 1 bedroom plus at the Lagoon tower and were on the 15th floor, facing west towards the ocean and Wai harbor.  If your room faces east, you will see the construction between the lagoon tower and the rainbow tower.  If your room faces west, you will have a view of the construction going on for the new (Wakikian?) HGVC tower.  From California, we are 3 hours ahead.  You will be up and about before the construction starts.  There is so much to see and do in Oahu, by the time you get back to the room, there isn't much construction going on.  If you are going to be there on friday night, don't miss the fireworks show.  

The lagoon pool is closed and you will have to use one of the other pools.  I can't tell you  about the Kalia tower as I have never stayed there, but when I walked through it, it seemed nice.


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2007)

I swam once in the Lagoon Pool, and though convenient, I found it much nicer to walk to the beach and swim in the ocean.  The Lagoon Pool was cool to cold whereas the ocean was nice and warm.


----------



## i39249 (May 5, 2007)

If you send me a PM with your email, I'll send you pics of the construction from my room.


----------



## MattnTricia (May 6, 2007)

*Construction*

I would reccomend Kalia strictly based on the construction factor at the Lagoon.


----------



## hurnik (May 12, 2007)

I was just there last week in Lagoon tower.  Construction was not an issue unless you stayed in your room during the day.  I got up at 7:00 a.m. every morning (no noise, just was trying to minimize my jet lag for the return trip).  I could usually hear some noise (I was on the 18th floor) around maybe 8:00-8:30 a.m.

Kalia tower looked newer, but I honestly don't know if the rooms are better or not.

But it probably doesn't matter as if you're in Hawaii, you shouldn't really spend most of your time in your room anyway (at least we didn't).


----------

